# Filtermaterial-Bestimmung



## Jürgen-V (30. Juli 2008)

Hallo

Da sich die Fragen nach dem richtigen Bio-Filtermaterial hier im Forum häufen
und der Markt jede Menge anbietet, werde ich hier mal dieses Thema behandeln.

Ich habe selbst viele verschieden Filtermaterialien getestet und deshalb auch einwenig praktische Erfahrungen gesammelt. Alle kann ich natürlich nicht behandeln, aber schon ein paar Beispiele anführen.
Ich werde es Versuchen so zu erklären, das es auch der Neuling verstehen kann.

Da ich einen Koiteich habe, gehen meine Aussagen und Empfehlungen der Filterung auch in diese Richtung. Wobei das Prinzip des Gartenteichfilters doch sehr ähnlich ist.

Erstmal sollten wir wissen, warum man einen Biofilter braucht und was für einen Zweck er hat.
Je nach Fischbesatz hat jeder Teich eine gewisse Menge an Nährstoffen die man nicht mechanisch entfernen kann. Dies können nur Bakterien erledigen, ähnlich wie in einem Klärwerk.
Es bilden sich zwar von alleine an den Teichwänden und am Boden Bakterien, aber diese Oberfläche ist zu einfach zu klein, um die angefallenen Nährstoffen abzubauen.
Wir benötigen also eigentlich nur eine größere Oberfläche für die Bakterien, damit sie ihre Arbeit vollständig verrichten können.
Um diese Ansiedelungsfläche den Bakterien zu bieten, helfen wir ein wenig nach und setzen einen biologischen Filter als Zusatz mit in den Wasserkreislaufsystem ein. 
Dieser Filter hat nichts mit einem Schmutzfilter gemeinsam, weil seine Arbeit allein für den Nährtsoffabbau zuständig ist.
Die Größe des Filters richtet sich nach Hauptpunkten wie, 

Größe des Teiches 
Fischbesatz und Effizienz des Filters
Faustformeln, das der Filter z.B. ein Drittel des Teichvolumens haben sollte, sind meiner Meinung nach völlig veraltet, weil es heute Filtermedien gibt, die einiges mehr an Oberfläche bieten und deshalb weniger Eigenvolumen benötigen.

Jetzt sind wir eigentlich beim Thema:

Was nehme ich und was ist vor allem auch Sinnvoll für mich, oder anders gesagt, was funktioniert auch gut bei mir.

Ausschlaggebend für eine gut funktionierende biologische Filterung, ist die Grobabscheidung oder auch Schmutzfilterung genannt. 

*Nur wenn diese gut arbeitet, kann es auch mein Biofilter.*

Arbeitet sie schlecht, setzen sich Schmutzteile an den Biokörpern fest, vergammeln und verrotten dann dort nach und nach. Man kann das auch schon mal am Geruch wahrnehmen.

Die eigentliche Funktion des Biofilters nimmt ab, unsere gewünschte Oberfläche wird erheblich kleiner und es können dann sogar noch zusätzlich Gammelecken entstehen.

Ein Beispiel:
Ich kann einen Ferrari nicht mit schmutzigem Benzin fahren. Er wird stottern und vielleicht sogar stehen bleiben.
Führe ich einen z.B. Golf sauberes Benzin zu, komme ich vielleicht sogar schneller und sicherer ans Ziel, weil ich keine Aussetzer habe.

Was ich eigentlich damit sagen will, es bringt das teuerste und beste Filtermaterial nichts, wenn die Vorfilterung nicht stimmt. 

*Viele sagen zu recht, eine Filteranlage steht oder fällt beim Vorfilter.*

Als gutes altes bewährtes Filtermaterial ist die Japanmatte, die es auch in verschiedenen Ausführungen gibt. 
Sie ist leicht beim Filterbau zu verarbeiten und erfüllt seinen Zweck. Sie ist leicht zu reinigen und kommt auch mal mit einer schlechteren Vorfilterung klar.
Die Oberfläche dieses Materials bewegt sich je nach Bauart um die 300 m²/m³ und käme deshalb für mich heute nicht mehr in Frage.

Biobälle, Bioblocks usw. lassen auch gerne mal eine Verschmutzung durch, haben aber dafür auch keine große Oberfläche.

Von Zeolith, Aquarock usw. im Filter halte ich gar nichts. Es ist nur begrenzt haltbar und benötigt eine gute Vorfilterung. Ist diese nicht gegeben, setzen sich die kleinen Poren schnell mal zu, hier können dann schnell mal Gammelecken entstehen. Die Reinigung ist begrenzt wiederholbar und eher beschwerlich.

Ein neues Produkt ist Siporax. 
Es hat eine sehr große Oberfläche, aber es hält leider nicht was es verspricht. Nach den neusten Erkenntnissen verstopfen die kleinen Poren sehr schnell und laut Rainer (chromis) nicht mal im Aquarienbereich zu empfehlen.

Mein persönlicher Favorit ist __ hel-x, ich habe es jetzt schon längere Zeit im Einsatz und kann nichts schlechtes darüber berichten, außer das es recht teuer ist.
Auch da gibt es verschiedene Sorten. Ich habe mich für das hxf12kll entschieden.
Es hat eine sehr große geschützte Oberfläche von 850m²/m³ und kann durch seinen kurzen Körper auch leichter mal als "bewegt" eingesetzt werden. 
Durch diese hohe Oberfläche ist wesentlich weniger Filtervolumen nötig und dadurch kann auch wieder Geld eingespart werden.
Ich benötige weniger Filterkörper und somit weniger Behälter mit Anschlüssen usw. die Filteranlage verkleinert sich und man sollte auch Bedenken, daß dieses Filtermaterial ein ganzes Leben lang halten kann. Es ist also meiner Meinung nach, eines der besten Filtermaterialien zur Zeit und eine sinnvolle Anschaffung.

*Fazit:*

Ein wichtiger Faktor beim Filtermaterial ist eine richtige Einschätzung vom eigenen Vorfilter. 
Wer nicht Besitzer eines Trommel- oder Vliesfilter ist, und sich nicht sicher ist, wieviel Schmutz am Vorfilter vorbei läuft, kann seinen Vorfilter mal einem Test unterziehen. 

Einfach nach dem Schmuztzfilter z.B. Siebfilter einen feinen Schaumstoff oder Filtervlies anbringen und eine zeitlang laufen lassen.
An dem hängengebliebenen Schmutzteilen kann man dann in etwa einschätzen, ob ich meinen Schmutzfilter verbessern muß, oder ein großporigeres Biofiltermedium benötige.

Es bringt nichts Filtermaterial zu kaufen das so kleine Poren oder Öffnungen hat, wo der Schmutz nach dem Vorfilter im Biofilter hängen bleibt. 

Wir könnten jetzt hier noch in die Tiefe gehen und Themen wie:

bewegtes oder ruhendes hel-x,
Fließgeschwindigkeit
Reinigungsintervalle
Besiedelungszeiten
verschieden Filterbehälterkonstruktionen usw. behandeln
Aber das würde dann doch den Rahmen sprengen.

Ich hoffe ich konnte das wichtigste einigermaßen verständlich rüber bringen.

also Augen auf, beim Filterkauf.


----------



## firehunter (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Filtermaterial-Bestimmung*

Vielen Dank für diese Erläuterungen!


----------



## Trautchen (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Filtermaterial-Bestimmung*

 Hallo, mein Gott Jürgen.  
So viel Arbeit...

Aber zu K1 haste gar nichts geschrieben. Hattesté doch auch schon mal.  



			
				Jürgen-V schrieb:
			
		

> wir könnten jetzt hier noch in tiefe gehen und themen wie:
> bewegtes oder ruhendes __ hel-x,
> fließgeschwindigkeit
> reinigungsintervalle
> ...



doch, bitte bitte,   muß ja nicht gleich sein...


----------



## Digicat (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Filtermaterial-Bestimmung*

Servus Jürgen

Super, was erst nach langer Suche im Forum zu finden ist, gibts jetzt Kompakt in einem Thread  

Hervorragend verständlich geschrieben  .

Ps.: Danke für die Mühe, diese Filtermedien zu testen


----------



## tattoo_hh (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Filtermaterial-Bestimmung*

schöne kurze und verständliche abhandlung. sollte ins basiswissen.....


----------



## hochufer (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Filtermaterial-Bestimmung*

Hallo Jürgen-V,

vielen dank für die ausführliche Beschreibung zur Filtermaterial-Bestimmung!!
SUPER!!!

Wenn ich nun Deinen Vorschlag in meinem Filter umsetzen will, muss ich dann anstatt dem Hängepatronen-Filter auf __ HEL-X umstellen, oder das HEL-X zusätzlich einbauen was auch möglich wäre?? (Mein Artikel: "Ansaugung im Teich für Patronenfilter")

Gruss Werner


----------



## Dodi (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Filtermaterial-Bestimmung*

Hallo Jürgen!

Toller und sinnvoller Beitrag, verständlich geschrieben! 

Von so etwas bitte mehr!


----------



## Thomas Gr. (16. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Filtermaterial-Bestimmung*

Hallo Jürgen



> bewegtes oder ruhendes __ hel-x,
> Fließgeschwindigkeit
> Reinigungsintervalle
> Besiedelungszeiten
> verschieden Filterbehälterkonstruktionen usw. behandeln



BITTE MEHR interresse besteht dringend bin mir nicht sicher das meine Anlage optimal ist . Bin um Erleuterungen und Belehrungen immer offen.

Grüße aus dem ODW
Thomas G


----------



## hansemann (1. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Filtermaterial-Bestimmung*

Hallo Jürgen,

wäre wirklich interessant, wenn du deinen tollen Beitrag noch vertiefen könntest, du hast uns ja schon ganz heiß gemacht und die weiteren Themen angeschnitten z.B. Helix bewegt, Durchflußgeschwindigkeit etc.

Vielleicht hast ja schon alles fleißig vorbereitet (Zeit hattest du ja, warst ja wochenlang im Urlaub ) und braucht es nur noch aus der Schublade holen 

Viele Grüsse
Hans


----------



## Matin (10. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Filtermaterial-Bestimmung*

Hallo 
Da ich mir nicht viel unter Helix vorstellen kann gibt es irgendwo Bilder und Preise darüber.
Gruß
Martin


----------



## firehunter (10. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Filtermaterial-Bestimmung*

http://www.hel-x.eu/


----------



## Jürgen-V (10. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Filtermaterial-Bestimmung*

hi


> Wir könnten jetzt hier noch in die Tiefe gehen und Themen wie:
> bewegtes oder ruhendes __ hel-x,
> Fließgeschwindigkeit
> Reinigungsintervalle
> ...



ich muß mal ganz blöd nachfragen 
wie groß ist eigentlich die interesse an diesen offenen themen? 
die zu beantworten und in zeilen zu fassen ist nämlich ne menge arbeit.


----------



## firehunter (10. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Filtermaterial-Bestimmung*

Also mich würde erstmal auf jeden Fall noch folgendes interessieren:

bewegtes oder ruhendes __ hel-x
Reinigungsintervalle
Besiedelungszeiten


----------



## hansemann (11. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Filtermaterial-Bestimmung*

@Jürgen

Das Thema ist *sehr* interessant, 

und wer könnte es besser erklären als du????

 

Viele Grüsse

Hans


----------



## Trautchen (11. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Filtermaterial-Bestimmung*

... Das finde ich auch.

Her damit!

Vielleicht kannst Du ja auch Unterstützung bekommen und Dir zuarbeiten lassen ...


----------



## Haegar (2. März 2009)

*AW: Filtermaterial-Bestimmung*

Hallo Matin,

Schaust Du hier:

http://hel-x.eu/cms/front_content.php?idcat=57&lang=1

Interrsante Seite mit Preisen...

Haegar


----------



## Xeal (26. März 2009)

*AW: Filtermaterial-Bestimmung*

Hallo !
Ich habe auch das Forum durchsucht um heruaszufinden was der genaue unterschied zwischen bewegtem und ruhendem __ Hel-x ist. Ich bin leider nicht wirklich fündig geworden, und fände es super, wenn man das bei diesem Thread ergänzen würde. 
Gruß
Holger


----------



## Digicat (26. März 2009)

*AW: Filtermaterial-Bestimmung*

Servus Holger

Ich habe das für Dich gefunden


			
				Jürgen-V schrieb:
			
		

> die reinigung von __ hel-x + k1 entfällt komplett wenn es "bewegt" verwendet wird.
> werden sie nicht bewegt, reicht in der regel ein ab und zu "umrühren" der masse. schmutzabläufe sind hier auf jedenfall von vorteil.


aus diesem Thema


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (26. März 2009)

*AW: Filtermaterial-Bestimmung*

ich möchte dazu nur soviel sagen... ist halt meine eigene Meinung und noch nicht von mir wissenschaftlich getestet 


Es betrifft das "schwebende" __ Hel-X

1. das Hel-X bewegt sich sowieso nen bissl durch die Durchströmung des Wassers
- je nachdem wieviel Hel-X Anteil ihr in die Tonne macht bewegt es sich dadurch weniger. 
- natürlich ist auch die Durchflussmenge/ gepumpte Stärke davon abhängig (Hel-X soll möglichst langsam durchströmt werden damit die Bakkis auch Zeit für Ihren Job haben. (Deshalb teilen einige Nutzer die Hel-X Biokammer meistens mit einer runtergergelten Durchflussmenge via Bypass auf.)
- Optimal ist es die Tonne mit ca. 70 % Hel-X zu füllen. 

2. Die abgestorbenen Bakkis sinken bei dieser geringen Bewegung  trotzdem auf den Tonnenboden, also in Luft auflösen tun sie sich somit auch bei starker zusätzlich erzeugter Bewegung nicht.

3. Der Jürgen schrieb mir mal das die Vermehrung im zusätzlich bewegten Hel-X viel geringer ist als im unbewegten.

4. Sauerstoff kommt genügend ans Hel-X, ein zusätzlicher Sauerstoffeintrag ist somit überflüssig und laut Jürgen nicht besonders dienlich .... wenn der Sauerstoffgehalt im Teich allerdings niedrig ist (im Sommer/ Winter / Überbesatz usw.) sollte ein Luftsprudler in den Teich rein.

5. ebenfalls erzeugt zusätzliche Bewegung des Hel-X stärkere Reibung der Hel-X Körper uns somit stärkere Abspaltung der angesiedelten Bakterien an den *ungeschützen Flächen* des Hel-X


----------



## schrope (26. März 2009)

*AW: Filtermaterial-Bestimmung*

[OT]Nur mal so aus interesse da das sein Thema ist:

Wo zum :evil treibt sich der Jürgen eigentlich rum????

Von ihm hört man ja gar nichts mehr......
MfG,
Peter
[/OT]


----------



## Starvalley (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Filtermaterial-Bestimmung*

Interessanter Threat. 
Hierüber möchte ich gerne mehr lesen, da mich dieses Thema sehr interessiert. Habe mich mit der Materie "Helix etc." noch nicht sehr viel beschäfftigt.

Schließe mich also den bettelnden Usern an, die gerne mehr hiervon lesen möchten.

Danke, Thomas


----------



## Platin (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Filtermaterial-Bestimmung*

Hi

Als kurze Ergänzung zur Unterscheidung von schwimmenden und schwebenden Helix:

*Schwimmendes Helix*
Dichte 0,95 (somit leichter als Wasser --> schwimmt) [z.B. Dichte von Wasser bei 10°C: 0,99970]
Mit der Besiedlung von Bakterien geht das schwimmende Helix in einen schwebenden Zustand über.
(Helix wird besiedelt --> höhere Masse --> nähert sich der Dichte von Wasser --> Helix schwebt)

Eingesetzt als ruhendes oder bewegtes Helix.


*Schwebendes Helix*
Dichte >1 
Schwebendes hat eine höhere Dichte wie Wasser --> sinkt zu Boden
Es wird mittels Wasserdurchfluss (von unten nach oben) in der Schwebe gehalten.


----------



## Starvalley (26. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Filtermaterial-Bestimmung*

Danke für den Hinweis, Platin.

Frage: welches benutzt man nun für "Moving Bed"-Filter?

Interessiert mich, da ich nächsten Sommer meine Teicherweiterung fertig habe und dann die neuen Filter bestücken muss.


----------



## zAiMoN (26. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Filtermaterial-Bestimmung*

ganz einfach, schwebendes Helix (belüftet)


----------



## Starvalley (27. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Filtermaterial-Bestimmung*

Na geht doch 

Dankeschön


----------

